# "dork show"



## Deleted member 3778 (Sep 24, 2004)

Anyone who feels as stoopid as I do now... here is where we can share our most recent, past, daily, hourly, minutely, whenever-ly blunders, mistakes and displays of dorkiness.

for example...Today I managed to take the wrong buss twiCE, forget we started school at 10:00, fall asleep in the library and still be an hour late ^.^ and fall down the stairs..weee


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 24, 2004)

I fell off a ladder at work, spilled a gallon of paint on the customer's new walkway, then had to use broken Spanish to yell for help. "Agua! Agua!"

After the mad scramble, I was forced to buy the crew a twelve pack. 
Stoopid.


----------



## Lindir (Sep 27, 2004)

On my way to work this morning I fell off my bike which left me bruised, wet (it was raining rather heavily) and feeling very stupid.


----------



## Talierin (Sep 27, 2004)

I caught both heels on my high-heeled boots on the edge of my sidewalk steps one morning and slowly felt myself topple over with nothing I could do except try to not skin up my hands or something, hehehe... I was glad no neighbours were out!


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 7, 2005)

I was going to revive this Monday but I forgot. This is the perfect thread for AraCelebEarwe... and me.

Today I dropped my tie clasp in the toilet and had to dig it out with my hands. In the confusion I had forgotten to secure my ribbon bar which falls in after it.

I'm a class S klutz!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 7, 2005)

Today I tripped over a stick and fell onto lots of pokey things that were sticking up from the ground.

And then I choked on a marshmallow...and then I almost fell off the table that I was sitting on.




I do what I can...


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Sep 8, 2005)

haHA' helloO =) Forgot about this thread...

Yesterday at the local after-school/daycare I was trying to help one girl with a bone-disorder to the bathroom. So she's walking with her pushey-walker-thing and her shoe falls off. I bend over to pick it up, it gets kicked away by a stampede of hyper kiddies. I run after it, retrieve it, return to where I left the girl to find some kids playing with her pushey-walker-thingy (they were considerate and had carefully lain her down on the rug, with her permission of course) and some others trying on her glasses ('Ooo! LoOkie here, these make everything swirly!!!) As I was struggling against the current of crazy children, the teacher comes in. You can imagine how mad she was... >.<

And the girl was just laughing and thought it was all perfectly normal and funny ^.^


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 8, 2005)

After I quitting Drill Team in anger, I joined up with Color Guard who were happy to have me. I learned myself how much of an alien I was to this. I learned the _hard_ way that the terms were different.

Counter Column = Colors Reverse
Column Left = Left Wheel (different maneuver as well)
Present Arms (Salute) = Present Arms (Rifle/Flag)
and so on...

Along with feeling completely stupid I dropped Lieutinant Mafnas's FM 22-5 (Drill and Ceremony Book) into an open sewer grate...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 9, 2005)

Today...

I tripped over a garbage can, forgot my water bottle in Science class, and ran into a table.


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 9, 2005)

While not entirely my fault, my ignorance helped the problem.

This morning we were doing Flag Detail and I had noticed that whoever took the flags down had not secured the rope. I shrugged off the anger and proceeded to put up the flags on the clasps that were left there. It wasnt until 2 hours later that I noticed the flags were backwards. Turns out that whoever took down the flags put the clasps on the wrong loops. I fixed them but not without dropping the flag, and getting chewed out for it. That ruined my day so   !


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh snap. *Now* who combined an Angry and a Saddy?

I think you should be banned too...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 14, 2005)

My name is Maria, and...

Yesterday I tripped over a fan, bruised my shin. I also got thrown onto my shoulder and plowed through the mat in TKD because I can't flip decently.


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 15, 2005)

The two are clearly seperated by an embarraced face.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh, *sure*.  

Today I tripped over a chair. And hit my friend in the head by accident. And almost slashed my other friend's head off...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 15, 2005)

*leans back in her chair and can only giggle quietly at her thoughts*

I'm truly sorry to let you down, Rai, but other then spelling I'm not much for being clumsy. I've even been trying to find things and then just ignoring it to let something happen, but nope, I'm just not like the two of you.  Sorry to let you down.  

*snickers and vanishes*


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 23, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> And then I choked on a marshmallow...


You _choked _on a _marshmallow_?
You need a medal or an institution. I'm not sure which.

A while ago (not current but deserves an honourable mention for its classic Three Stooges level of physical comedy)
I climbed down a ladder and went knee-deep in a bucket of thick white paint. While working with a group of very sarcastic plumbers, electricians and builders, all of whom were a good deal more professional and condescending than I, and mostly twenty years older.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 23, 2005)

It was a big one, okay? And I was eating it and my friend made me laugh and I inhaled too quickly. 


Oh yeah.

And in the last few days, I've:

tripped over a rock
dropped a lit candle
walked into a rubbish bin


----------



## Maggot (Sep 24, 2005)

I was jumping about because my footy team (soccer to yanks) had just scored I fell into the wash basket fell out again and broke two fingers and a little toe. Oh yeah Hammersmith I think she needs both .
DOH!!!!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 24, 2005)

Nice one Maggot.  


*paces around her padded cell fidgeting with the medal*


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Sep 24, 2005)

2 weeks ago my grandparents came over for my b.day and we where planying a game called Encore, and what you have to do is sing a bunch of songs. And one of the words were 'home' and i started singing a country song " Back when'' by Tim Mcgraw and i was singing the wrong word!! totally embarrassment. And it was in front of my my entire family


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 25, 2005)

Guess what! Ya happy now!?  I was trying to find something in the fridge this morning; bending over to look behind some of the stuff, my forehead slammed right into the edge of the door! ouch!  


There!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 25, 2005)

What does it say that I'm the most frequent poster in this thread?  ...

Today I stubbed my toe on a foreign object, stepped backwards and onto a really pokey unidentified something or other, and later tripped and hit my head on a wall.  Boy do I have talent or what?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 25, 2005)

here's another 1! i was looking 4 some Extra strength Tylenol and i couldn't 
find any so my sister told me to bring the med box over and i find out i was looking strait at it


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 28, 2005)

Well I was going to post here because of something that just happened: I was writing more in one of my programs and when I went to hit 'pretzel' 's' and save what I had, I hit 'pretzel' 'z' and lost the whole dang thing!   I had it copied to another file but I had been going for a while and had quiet a bit of new stuff just this morning! (see rant thread for a little more)

So I was going to post that here in _this_ thread but then couldn't find it! I went to 'search' and everything, only after a few frustrating minuets did I realize that I had just gone past here and though, '_oh, I should post there..._' *crosses eyes* What a way to start the day!  *hits head on desk*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 28, 2005)

Yesterday...I was hiding under the table in English avoiding the evil English teacher's camera and I hit my head on a protruding bar. And it HURT!  

Stupid camera people...


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Sep 28, 2005)

I just relized that there has been 3 or 4 post that i have posted as Farawin Not Fugitive1992! 

BTW: Farawin is my older sister sooooo........
im gonna be pretty close to dead wen she finds out.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 1, 2005)

lol, no you're not....you just uped my post count!! he,he. Plus the fact that I'm not the type to write in funny colors so....these fine people probobly knew it wasn't me anyhow.


What a thread you have going here btw, I mayself am _perfect_ *and* _graceful_ so have no place in this thread. *wink*

See you all around!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 1, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> What a thread you have going here btw, I mayself am _perfect_ *and* _graceful_ so have no place in this thread. *wink*


Careful Fir. That's what I said.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 1, 2005)

yeah, well.....ok so there was this time....

no I'm kidding, the biggest problem I have is that my vision is off balance and I run in to doors...and people, alot..


----------



## Wraithguard (Oct 1, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> lol, no you're not....you just uped my post count!!


 
Actually, Miss "Perfect and Graceful", posts in the Bars and Inns don't count.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 1, 2005)

Waith! She's a newbe!! She didn't know that!! Gosh, I could have made her pay!!! lol (little sisters are such fun to mess with!)


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 1, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> my vision is off balance and I run in to doors...and people, alot..


Hooray for physical comedy!


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 1, 2005)

*trys to slap Hammersmith through the computer screen*

Dammit, that hurt..... *rubs hand*


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Oct 2, 2005)

oooooo..... NOW WUT FIR! hmmm?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 3, 2005)

shut up, twerp.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 3, 2005)

As interesting as it might be to watch you two go at it, (though I may have an idea if you would like to try it ) I would _kindly_ and _sweetly_ ask you to care for your lovely sister (older or younger as depends on who _you_ are) somewhere outside.  




The idea? Only that 'Middle Earth Battle Grounds' is open and anyone and everyone is welcome! *sparklingly evil grin* Just look in my sig for a link.


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Oct 3, 2005)

sure thing Ara. But i say she stared it


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 3, 2005)

Hummm....Ace, you must understand, I'm older, but she's bigger, I took karate, but she has the harder punch, I learned how to defend mself if attacked, and she goes crying to mamma when I hit her too hard. I however, would get knocked out if she ever hit me with a decent aim. I should think we're even. It's kinda like she'd be a tall dwarf (massive mussle and such) and I'd be the elf (smarter  and more gracful..LIKE I SAID!)

So anyway, that was so random, and I suppose I'll have to go beat on her now....


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Oct 3, 2005)

Now Fir. we don't want everyone else entering our lives, know do we. sure you may be PMS-ing alittle bit. but that give yuo NO exuse 4 being sooo...oh what's the word i want.....*thinking*...ah yes...STUPID! 
oh and Ara, i do not, for 1, call my mother, mama. and secondly....she baerly remembers anything on what she_ was_ tought!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 3, 2005)

*Now girls!*

*backing away from the explosion of cat hair* I think that's about enough, thank you. I would like to remind you what _this_ thread is for and that it is not for this sort of thing. I will give you an out for anything you have to get taken care of without resorting to something that will lead way to needing to explain bruises and other injuries to your parents.  If you are ones that write to 'let it out', then please go [thread=17861]here[/thread] and get it taken care of.

Please resist positing further with this 'conversation' Fir and Moe. It would be appreciated.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 3, 2005)

Fine. I will be mature. I don't even know why I came to this thread. See you in the RPG forums Ace.


----------



## Sathos (Oct 4, 2005)

*Reads first post of this thread* Seems like this is a place to post about stupid things you've done. Alright, I've done some pretty stupid things  

Let's see... yesterday I drove my little brother and myself to school, and locked the keys in the car. I was a little annoyed but went into the school and waited until lunch, at which time I had decided to either seek out my brother to get his house key, walk to the house, and get the spare car key, or call my mother and ask her to stop at the school as she came home from work to unlock the car. I chose the easy path  So at lunch I walk to the car, start to dial her number in my cell phone, and discover I had left the back door unlocked, _with the keys still in the car_!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 4, 2005)

K, so the chair at this computer is one that spins and leans back and everything. (really comfy) I sat down to get on and put my feet up, but I leaned back too far too fast!  Needless to say, I found myself on the floor trying not to draw any more attention then my dear brothers were already giving me...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks around from the door. "Hello? Man... It's quiet in here... Is that a good thing?" Walks on in.

Well. I got away for the weekend. It was nice but it was also wet. Parking lots and wet isn't such a good mix when you're trying to run from one building to the next... All I can say is I must have had an off day...  *clears throat*

I slipped and nearly hit my head on the edge of a planter; tripped going up a set of stairs; tripped going down a different set of stairs... And all of this was in view of at least three people at a time, but _thankfuly_ they weren't looking just then!


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Oct 18, 2005)

2 week-ends ago i was camping w/ my youth group and i was wearing blue gel.....now picture this......and i had a HUGE smudge across my face i i didn't do 1 single thing until i got home later that evening.  it was alittle embarrassing


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 19, 2005)

Hmm, let's see.

The other day I was supposed to be working on my pattern for TKD, and it's a front kick left-right punch. And I kept punching right-left instead...and Mister Pete told me to punch left-right and _I thought I was!_

Yes people, I don't know my directions.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Mar 23, 2007)

Well...when I'm in Lomin...'s room playing video games or whatever, and I try to lie back and get comfortable on the closest thing to a bed he has in there, I will very often hit my head against the wall. And it makes this sound, both thud-like and bell-like, b'wahhnnungggud ('snot as stretched out as that implies, but phonetically it's as close as I can get), wonder if the plumbing has something to do with it? It's like the universe is ringing its version of those game show bells and telling me that I am in fact beautifully stooooopid. I did it once tonight. There are days when I do it three or four times in a row. You'd _think_ I'd learn, but I just don't seem to. That's right, I am clearly of the species Dorkus Fabulus. Or maybe Fatuus.

That's the only thing that comes to mind currently, but I do many, many things that might fit here quite well.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 18, 2007)

*trips into the lurking thread and falls face first back into it*

Was at work, things were slow and I was a little down for not feeling good and being tired. Looking at the floor as my mind was somewhere else completely, I came around a corner and nearly ran smack into someone! Looked up quickly, almost jumping backwards. I'm sure I had a pink tone on my face by then anyways, but I can't at all guess what color I could have been when I found myself looking up into the face of one of the guys from my Col.Car. (college and carrier) church group! I don't like him like _like_ him like him, but anyone would have a hard time saying he doesn't have something about him. Anyways; I was minding my own job and then bang! I nearly have a crash that could have haunted me forever!

Thank Heaven we both stopped at the same time and that I didn't trip. (By the way of noteing it; he'd come in to take care of something concerning one of my co-workers who also just happens to be his mom.)

I felt so stupid afterwards... it kind of lingers... that feeling... whatever the bugger it's to be called.


----------

